# Looking for suggestions for more contemporary classical!



## fadedblue (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all, 

A newbie here looking for suggestions, I hope you don't mind! You guys probably get questions about wedding music a lot, so sorry to jump on that bandwagon . 

My fiance and I are having a lot of trouble finding some more updated classical music to play in our ceremony. We'd both love to veer away from the usuals (your typical Bachs, Vivaldi Four Seasons fare) -- he in particular hates Baroque music, which is what most of your usual wedding fare is! And the stuff he does love, like Chopin, is a bit too depressing for a wedding =P. 

We both have been scouring the internet and the closest we can come up with as a song we'd love to use is Appalachia Waltz by Mark O'Connor. Can you think of anything that would complement this song or be within a similar genre? The other songs on his Appalachia albums are a tad too folk/rustic. It doesn't have to be 20th century though, just similar to the sound? Hope this wasn't too confusing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

When I married we chose the Sonata for Violin and Piano by Cesar Franck which is really pretty music.


----------

